# Plastic manifold - how much does it holds?



## Andrew_BR (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys!

I'm going to supercharge my 95 325i and I would like to know how much pressure the Intake Manifold can take.
I was thinking of using 0,8bar to be shure, but I would really like to use 1 bar:rofl:.

Does anybody KNOWS how much it can take?


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Andrew_BR said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm going to supercharge my 95 325i and I would like to know how much pressure the Intake Manifold can take.
> I was thinking of using 0,8bar to be shure, but I would really like to use 1 bar:rofl:.
> ...


I'm pretty sure the manifold itself can handle up to and beyond 1,0bar, but the headgasket will make a lovely popping with that much pressure.


----------



## Andrew_BR (Sep 18, 2006)

"the headgasket will make a lovely popping with that much pressure"

ahhaha lol!!!

Ok, I will use 0,8 as I was thinking then.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

One bar is one atmosphere or atm or apprx 14.7 lbs per sq inch. Your manifold will handle it but its too much boost w/o other mods to your motor.

Half a bar or 0.5 bar = 7.2 psi which is about the limit.


----------

